# Good places to stay cheap in Breck



## brkou812 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking for cheap / clean places to stay in Breckonridge. Need accomodations for 3 people. Did I mention cheap! Don't want to stay in a total crap hole though atleast clean and comfortable. Thanks in advance for any thoughts / sugestions.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireside Inn Bed & Breakfast and Hostel in Historic Breckenridge, Colorado: Welcome!

That is about the cheapest you are going to find in Breck. Your only other choice is to look at VRBO and see if anything meets your criteria. 

If you look at Frisco you will probably find some cheaper rates, but you won't be in Breckenridge.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Fireside Inn Bed & Breakfast and Hostel in Historic Breckenridge, Colorado: Welcome!
> 
> That is about the cheapest you are going to find in Breck. Your only other choice is to look at VRBO and see if anything meets your criteria.
> 
> If you look at Frisco you will probably find some cheaper rates, but you won't be in Breckenridge.


 Frisco is a cool spot and minutes from Breck, great alternative if you're looking for something cheaper. 

VRBO.com -:thumbsup:


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

columbine was pretty awesome


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, Frisco/Silverthorne is your best bet if you don't mind not staying in downtown Breck. If you're wanting to party, I'd spend a little more and stay in Breck.


----------

